# He Just Defended My Honor.



## MedicPrincess (Aug 26, 2006)

Made our usual rounds last night.  Called by PD for various reasons for what amounts to be one homeless passed out drunk guy after another.  Hauled in 4 last night.  This is getting ridiculous with them.  

So we are dispatched Delta response for facial injuries.  On scene we find PD with my "future husband" and another guy.  PD meets us at our door and says we're not going to like this.  My poor future husband was just-a-minding his own business, passed out drunk on the bus stop bench and for no reason someone walked by and punched him in the mouth is what he's telling me.  Yea, okay...get in.  Sit on the bench seat and put your seatbelt on.  The other guy had urinated on himself so PD wouldn't haul him to detox until the ER determined he hadn't had a seziure.  Okay, whatever.  Tell'em to get in.  Bench seat.  Seatbelt.  We hadn't transported him before so he didn't know the rules about dirtying up my stretcher.

Get enroute to the hospital.  In the middle of my radio report to the hospital the second patient leaned forward, grabbed hold of my arm and pulled me out of my chair to the floor.  :censored: :censored: :censored: Many swear words accompanied the Get your hands off of me.  And whats my other patient do?

"Thats my G-D Wife!  You F---ing leave her alone!"  and punched the first patient.  DAMMIT!! STOP IT!  You will both end up in jail.  Knock it off.  And into the CPR seat I go, with the stretcher between them two and I.

My (apparently now we are married.  Thank GOD I MISSED THAT DAY!!) "husband" sat back against his corner, while the other patient began pulling on his seatbelt.  He was trying to figure out how to unbuckle it, but was to drunk.  He makes a fist and swings it across the stretcher.  I yell up to my partner to get us Law Enforcement.  She asks if I want her to stop, Naa...not yet, but be ready to.  My "husband" says Oh comeon!  I wanna kick his a$$ for you.  Let her stop.  Please.   Oh crap! SHUT UP!  And knowing my partners driving is getting ready to be a whole lot worse than normal, I brace myself so if drunk guy #2 does get his seatbelt undone, I don't hit the floor when she slams on the brakes.  And that way I can bail out the back door before he picks himself up off the floor.

Second patient continues to pull on his seatbelt, and swing across the stretcher 2 more times before we get to the hospital.  At the hospital, she doesn't even have it in park before our back doors are open with 3 nurses and 4 SO Deputies piling in and pulling them both out.  Right behind them was our shift commander, our medical director (ER DR last night), and my partner to check me out.  Dammit Im fine, but both of those guys are bleeding.

My "husband" is justa cussing up a storm about that other guy who hurt his wife.  And he better watch out b/c he knows where he will find him.  And am I okay, because look he was defended my honor.  And Look, he was there when I needed him.  (lets not address the fact if his butt wouldn't have been passed out where he was, none of this would have happened)  And nobody can do that to his wife.

Outcome....S.O. asks if we (EMS) are pursuing charges.  Like a damn stereo my shift commander, MD, and partner all say yes.  So they start to take them both to jail.  NO, wait.  

And this was the part that just killed me to do.  Only Drunk guy #2 needs to go to jail.  HE (my "husband") hasn't done anything, YET, tonight.  He was just drunk and PD didn't want him dirtying up their downtown area.  He needs his lip taken care of, not to go to jail.
And my stopping them from hauling his butt to jail, confirmed my :wub: :wub:  for him.  Just ask him.  He told the nurses as I walked him to triage..  "She's coming around.  She'll let me home soon.  She loves me.  She just doesn't know it yet."


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hahaha so when you and your hubby to be going to see each other again?!?!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 26, 2006)

Remember that show "You Can't Do That On Television?"

This quote is appropriate - "Where do they find them? And why do they keep sending them to me!?" 

Glad you're ok!


----------



## fyrdog (Aug 26, 2006)

Where do you register for your wedding presents? Any kids on the way?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 26, 2006)

Princess,

Awesome.  I'm just not sure what else I can say.  Awesome.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 26, 2006)

1. Our ETOH-inclined populace can be very chivalrous

2.  I assume alcohol will be served at the wedding?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Aug 26, 2006)

You may send my invitation to the reception to....


----------



## MMiz (Aug 27, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:
			
		

> 1. Our ETOH-inclined populace can be very chivalrous
> 
> 2.  I assume alcohol will be served at the wedding?


Yes, and absolutely! LOLOL!


----------



## randyb (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice.  Who's going to get the two of you hitched?  Are you going on a honeymoon, or just take a ride around town in the ambulance?


----------



## FF894 (Sep 2, 2006)

That is a pretty good story!!!


----------

